

A Compelling Feature - scottmagdalein
http://scottmagdalein.tumblr.com/post/27730234383/a-compelling-feature

======
jaipilot747
Doesn't that make it a kind of chicken and egg problem?

Customers don't care if you're going to be around for n years when they are
first paying to buy your software. So they most probably will not be ready to
pay the premium for your long-lived company, and without those premiums you
really can't live long. No?

~~~
scottmagdalein
I see your point, but what I'm advocating is a solid service similar to
Instapaper or Pinboard (not necessarily premium) that comes with a guarantee
that the service and positive product development will continue.

